
Ask HN: Can anyone suggest great examples of continuation passing in JavaScript? - hoodoof
I&#x27;m looking for simple, clean, easily readable and understandable implementations of continuation passing style in JavaScript.<p>Can anyone suggest any code to read? I&#x27;m wanting to learn and be inspired.
======
lollipop25
That's just "Promises" right?

[http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/es6/promises/](http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/es6/promises/)

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Refe...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Reference/Global_Objects/Promise)

Also, don't follow implementation. Follow the spec, and implement against it,
not against an existing implementation.

[https://promisesaplus.com/](https://promisesaplus.com/)

